# Brancher mon iPod sur ma chaîne...



## me (27 Décembre 2002)

Le Père Noël a été extrêmement généreux cette année avec moi (et pourtant, je n'ai presque pas cassé les pieds de mon épouse avec cela... enfin seulement une à deux fois par jours depuis deux mois): cela fait deux jours que je n'arrête pas de jouer avec mon iPod flambant neuf.

Voici quelques premières questions:

1) J'imagine qu'il est possible de passer la musique stockée sur mon iPod sur de bonnes enceintes (via ma chaîne). De quel genre de câbles ais-je besoin ?

2) Je vais devoir taper le titre des albums et des chansons, ainsi que le nom des chanteurs pour tous mes morceaux sur iTunes (c'est beaucoup plus lisible sur l'iPod ensuite). Ca marche chez vous la fonction internet qui est sensée retrouver automatiquement le nom des chansons (parce que chez moi, je n'ai jamais eu de résultat...) ? Sinon, avez-vous une méthode rapide pour taper tout cela (genre importer un fichier excel dans lequel j'aurais pu faire des copier/coller) ou faut-il passer obligatoirement par l'affichage des infos de tous les titres (ce qui est beaucoup plus laborieux) ?

3) La différence entre l'iPod 5 Go, 10 Go ou 20 Go, c'est juste la taille du disque dur (oui, c'est c.. comme question, mais Apple est du genre à ajouter d'autres petits trucs pour justifier les différences de prix) ?

Merci...


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2002)

me a dit:
			
		

> * 2) Je vais devoir taper le titre des albums et des chansons, ainsi que le nom des chanteurs pour tous mes morceaux sur iTunes (c'est beaucoup plus lisible sur l'iPod ensuite). Ca marche chez vous la fonction internet qui est sensée retrouver automatiquement le nom des chansons (parce que chez moi, je n'ai jamais eu de résultat...) ?  *



Oui ça marche très bien.... 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr />* 
3) La différence entre l'iPod 5 Go, 10 Go ou 20 Go, c'est juste la taille du disque dur (oui, c'est c.. comme question, mais Apple est du genre à ajouter d'autres petits trucs pour justifier les différences de prix) ?

Merci...    *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois qu'il n'y en a presque pas...un étui de protection avec le 20 Go et un petit boitier sur le cable du casque pour controler le volume

Je crois que c'est tout


----------



## RV (27 Décembre 2002)

me a dit:
			
		

> * Le Père Noël a été extrêmement généreux cette année avec moi (et pourtant, je n'ai presque pas cassé les pieds de mon épouse avec cela... enfin seulement une à deux fois par jours depuis deux mois)  *


autant dire que tu n'as pas demandé. ce fut un caderau spontané. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr />* 
1) J'imagine qu'il est possible de passer la musique stockée sur mon iPod sur de bonnes enceintes (via ma chaîne). De quel genre de câbles ais-je besoin ? *<hr /></blockquote>
Tu as besoin d'un cable avec à un bout un mini-jack et à l'autre 2 prises RCA (qui s'appellent également "Cinch", enfin je crois). Il s'agit des prises classiques (les RCAs) pour brancher un appareil auxiliaire sur une entrée ligne de ton ampli. Tu dois pouvoir trouver ce type de cable dans un magasin hifi ou électronique. Le problème, c'est que si tu as une bonne chaine tu risque d'être un peu déçu par le son du iPod du fait de la compression MP3 qui dégrade sensiblement le message musical.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr />* 

2) Je vais devoir taper le titre des albums et des chansons, ainsi que le nom des chanteurs pour tous mes morceaux sur iTunes (c'est beaucoup plus lisible sur l'iPod ensuite). Ca marche chez vous la fonction internet qui est sensée retrouver automatiquement le nom des chansons (parce que chez moi, je n'ai jamais eu de résultat...) ?  *<hr /></blockquote>
Vérifie tes paramètres iTunes. Il me semble que tu as une case à cocher dans laquelle tu demandes que le soft cherche lui-même les titres ds une base de données. Je n'ai jamais eu aucun pb avec cela. Sauf pour certains disques qui ne sont pas référencés dans ladite base de données.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr />* 


 La différence entre l'iPod 5 Go, 10 Go ou 20 Go, c'est juste la taille du disque dur (oui, c'est c.. comme question, mais Apple est du genre à ajouter d'autres petits trucs pour justifier les différences de prix) ?

Merci...
*<hr /></blockquote>
avec le 10 et le 20 tu as en plus :

 une housse assez jolie mais pas très pratique (j'en ai acheté une autre)

 une télécommande pratique


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr />* 

Merci...
*<hr /></blockquote>
Pas de quoi,
bonnes écoutes


----------



## sylko (27 Décembre 2002)

Voilà ce qu'il te faut!
Griffin Technology 


Je vais vraiment demander un commission à cette boîte!


----------



## RV (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Voilà ce qu'il te faut!
Griffin Technology 


Je vais vraiment demander un commission à cette boîte!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

Euh tu les branche sur quoi tes prises femelles ,
parce qu'en général c'est des mâle qu'on branche sur un ampli. Enfin sur les miens en tout cas.


----------



## RV (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 

Euh tu les branche sur quoi tes prises femelles ,
parce qu'en général c'est des mâle qu'on branche sur un ampli. Enfin sur les miens en tout cas.  *<hr /></blockquote>

peut-être ai-je compris : tu liaisonne après avec un cordon *RCA mâle-RCAmâle * .
Mais ci c'est cela tu peux faire plus simple avec un cordon   *mini-jack-RCAmâle *


----------



## deadlocker (27 Décembre 2002)

Je ne veux pas faire de la contre-Pub contre Griffin, mais il y a moins cher que leur cable tout blanc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu vas à la grande surface du coin, tu prends un cable JACK-RCA (male ou femelle, cela ne nouuuuus regarde pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Et au passage, tu prends un peau de laque blanche si tu insistes


----------



## Jean lefort2 (27 Décembre 2002)

Je te conseil mais après c'est à toi de voir, un câble de bonne qualité car la sortie casque dee l'IPOD est de très bonne facture.

C'est un câble JACK RCA plaqué OR et de bonne construction, tu paieras cela seulement 20  à la FNAC et tu auras une qualité de signal bien superieur.


A toi  de voir


----------



## RV (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean lefort2:</font><hr />* Je te conseil mais après c'est à toi de voir, un câble de bonne qualité car la sortie casque dee l'IPOD est de très bonne facture.

C'est un câble JACK RCA plaqué OR et de bonne construction, tu paieras cela seulement 20  à la FNAC et tu auras une qualité de signal bien superieur.


A toi  de voir   *<hr /></blockquote>

Penses-tu qu'un cable plaqué or (qu,i ceci dit, n'est pas le meilleur conducteur, mais le plus joli) soit important quand en amont il y a la compression MP3 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je pencherai plutôt pour un cable bien soudé (car les court-jus ça abime le matos) dans un magasin d'électronique.

Après, effectivement mâle ou femelle, à chacun de voir


----------



## Jean lefort2 (30 Décembre 2002)

RV, j'ai fait le test entre un câble FNAC donc bas de gamme à 4 et un câble moyenne gamme de chez Real Câble à 30 on entend bien la différence.

En mettant tout les réglages à l'identique le son est pluus naturel, plus transparent qu'avec le câble FNAC


----------



## RV (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean lefort2:</font><hr />* RV, j'ai fait le test entre un câble FNAC donc bas de gamme à 4 et un câble moyenne gamme de chez Real Câble à 30 on entend bien la différence.

En mettant tout les réglages à l'identique le son est pluus naturel, plus transparent qu'avec le câble FNAC  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben si tu as fait l'essai, c'est possible qu'on entende une différence, puisque différence  audible entre les cables il y a, mais je pensais qu'à partir d'une compression MP3 ces différences étaient minimes puisque la compression elle-même, bouffe énormément d'information et donc nuit au naturel de la restitution.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 

Ben si tu as fait l'essai, c'est possible qu'on entende une différence, puisque différence  audible entre les cables il y a, mais je pensais qu'à partir d'une compression MP3 ces différences étaient minimes puisque la compression elle-même, bouffe énormément d'information et donc nuit au naturel de la restitution.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tout dépend quelle compression tu utilises. A 128, ça reste correct, mais à 192, ça devient très bon quand même.


----------



## RV (30 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fat Boss Slim:</font><hr />* 

Tout dépend quelle compression tu utilises. A 128, ça reste correct, mais à 192, ça devient très bon quand même.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Lorsque j'ai eu mon iPod, j'ai fait mon premier enregistrement avec le réglage par défaut qui était si je me souviens bien 160. J'ai comparé avec mon discman (en réglant les niveaux sonores pour qu'ils soient sensiblement équivalent) et c'était vraiment flagrant au niveau de la perte.
Depuis je me suis mis en config personalisée et j'enregistre en 320. C'est mieux mais il y a encore une perte de qualité notable. Comme si le message musical était débarassé de toute les réverbéraions, c'est moins "spatial". Et je n'ai fait cette comparaison qu'avec un discman de base Sony et un casque moyen : un phillips HP550. 
Maintenant je m'y suis fait et j'aprécie le fait de pouvoir dans le train (de toute façon qd je prend le TER le rapport signal/bruit n'est pas terrible) en WE emmenner qq disques dans un encombrement réduit.
Mais je n'ai pas pousser l'expérience jusqu'à brancher le iPod sur ma chaîne. Ni même sur mon ampli casque Amity avec écoute au Sennheiser HD600. Mais il faudra quand même que j'essaye.


----------

